# Mooch's recommended batteries list updated



## Alex (17/5/16)

Mooch's recommended batteries list updated self.electronic_cigarette

submitted 14 hours ago * by Mooch315

I've updated my list of recommended batteries to include the newer LG HB and HD series cells...long overdue!





https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/attachments/image-jpeg.555235/

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 7 | Useful 2


----------



## Casper (17/5/16)

Thanks @Alex 

This is very handy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (17/5/16)

Thanks @Alex 

Quick question, is the figure in brackets the advertised CDR and the figure without brackets the actual CDR?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (17/5/16)

BhavZ said:


> Thanks @Alex
> 
> Quick question, is the figure in brackets the advertised CDR and the figure without brackets the actual CDR?



lol......read the fine print at the bottom bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (17/5/16)

zadiac said:


> lol......read the fine print at the bottom bud


Shot dude.. I completely missed that


----------



## theyettie (17/5/16)

I ran everything on turds, I started buying VTC4's for the extra safety margin, but the LG turds have spoiled me with their mAh. To find out now that that safety margin is 3A, not 10A is irritating. I still feel the turds are damn near the best of both worlds. With the crap we chatted about yesterday about the fake turds in circulation this creates quite a conundrum...


----------

